#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Exxon Marketing Practices

## panos

*Exxon Marketing Practices*




[hide]http://ifile.it/h9s3nm6[/hide]See More: Exxon Marketing Practices

----------


## kkhalid

thanks

----------


## nwingwon

Thanks

----------


## reservoirengineer

thank you

----------


## superandy

thanks

----------


## ibro

thanks

----------


## MurphyZG

Thank you Panos

----------


## inzenjer

very good job
does anyone have

EXXON DP - Design Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON EP - Engineering Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON FP - Field Practice Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form.
EXXON DD - Drawing Detail Revision/Addition -- Procedure and Form

----------


## mhenna

thanks

----------


## cborrsan

thanks

----------


## gusgon

Thanks

----------


## Chemster980

thanks

----------


## armin35

thanks

See More: Exxon Marketing Practices

----------


## kp2008

Thank for this,,

----------


## emanc

Thanks

----------


## R_RAZI

thanks

----------


## pmadhu

Thanks

----------


## pulse

thanks

----------


## handosa

thanks a lot if helpfull

----------


## rkdomble

thanks

rajeev

----------


## siraitjohan

thank you

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## riyad70

thank you

----------


## orangminyak

Panos, thanks very much!

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

panos  
Senior Member 

Exxon Marketing Practices



The link is broken, could you upload again ?See More: Exxon Marketing Practices

----------


## ssmith

thanks.

----------


## prabhu0487

can u please upload it again

----------


## Nabilia

Exxon - Marketing Practices Folder.zip	  11.202 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## prabhu0487

Thank You So Much God Bless You

----------


## mobek

The file does not exist any longer, can someone re-upload?
Thank you,

----------


## DEBIMA

> Exxon - Marketing Practices Folder.zip	  11.202 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thr link is may be dead, can't download , my dear Nabilia, again could you send me the file ? My mail is geosterre@gmail.com.
Thank you very much

----------

